# Trying my best



## vegasguy32 (Oct 26, 2014)

my wife and I have been married just over three years. Most of that time has been as great as I ever imagined it could be. The last 6 months have been more difficult as both of us were pursuing career advancements. We were spending more time away from each other and both of us gone on trips for a week or more at a time. 2 weeks ago she told me that she had been unhappy and thought that a divorce was best. I had just returned from a trip and was going to tell her that I wanted to stop pursuing the career advancement and spend more time together, but never got the chance. We have been sleeping in separate rooms the last two weeks and she has asked me not to kiss her. She says that there is not another man involved and I believe her. My wife was sexually assaulted 10 years ago and told me a week ago that she had been having flashbacks and it was having an effect on her feelings towards me. I have apologized for not giving her enough attention and told her that I am willing to do anything necessary to keep us together. I think counseling for her or both of us would be helpful and have mentioned it a couple of times, but she does not seem interested. Things seem slightly better than they were 2 weeks ago. Should I leave things be for now or reach out to her family or other friends? I am seriously worried about her mental health and state of mind. She has not wanted to do anything social and is depressed and tired most of the time. She used to stay up until midnight or later most nights but has been in bed before 10 the last 3 nights. Any suggestions would be great. I am still very much in love with my wife and want to help her through this rough time. Thanks.


----------



## commonsenseisn't (Aug 13, 2014)

vegasguy32 said:


> She says that there is not another man involved and I believe her. .


How do you know?

Your first priority is to rule out another man. Don't just take her word for it. 

Be discrete about the above.

Study up on walk away wife syndrome. 

Implement the 180.

Do you have access to her electronic media? When she was staying up late at night was she on social media? 

You could very easily have either a cheating wife, or an imminent walk away wife on your hands. It behooves you to find out which it is. 

Give us details and we can help you figure it out. Good luck.


----------

